# APPLICATION to OLD AGE PENSION



## dreadful65 (Jul 5, 2015)

Just turned 64 and am eligible to apply at 65 for the Old Age Pension, and wish to do so. I'm currently a deemed non-resident of Canada.

Question 1:

What are all the personal documents that we must attach to our application form? 

Question 2:

When's the deadline to submit the application to start receiving it on time? I've read one receives a package 11 months before. Must we submit 10 months before or will 2 or 3 months be sufficient?

Question 3:

I'm willing to apply from outside Canada but want payments to be deposited in cdn $ in my Canadian bank account. Is this ok or will I need to apply from Canada? 


Thanks in advance.
dreadful 65


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

find your local service canada bureau 
http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/home.shtml
they will answer your questions.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Further to dubmac, this page will lead you to all the instructions & forms for applying.

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/services/pensions/oas/pension/index.shtml#how

There are 2 downloadable PDF documents. One is the application itself. The other is a guide to the application form, which will answer some more of your questions.


----------



## dreadful65 (Jul 5, 2015)

One cannot go to a service Canada bureau when one lives outside Canada. Right?
I was hoping someone who've applied recently would share the info here and answer my questions.
Thank you.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

dreadful65 said:


> Just turned 64 and am eligible to apply at 65 for the Old Age Pension, and wish to do so. I'm currently a deemed non-resident of Canada.
> 
> Question 1:
> 
> ...


You should apply at least 6 months before the month you turn 65. You will need proof of Canadian LEGAL STATUS (Canadian citizenship
or other legal documents..see application form) and your age such as a birth certificate.
Not sure if you also need a Canadian address for any correspondence, but Service Canada should be able to tell you what you will need to qualify.

If you qualify for OAS, the payments will start the first month AFTER the month you turn 65.

*Be forewarned *that if you continue to live outside Canada, 25% of your OAS payment will be withheld by the government UNLESS the country
you live in has a tax treaty with Canada.

Also, if your combined income exceeds the threshold determined by CRA (Canadian Revenue Agency), your OAS pension benefits could be clawed back.
This means filing an income tax return each year either through the country you are a resident in and has a tax treaty with Canada..
or with CRA if there is no tax treaty.


Print off this form for starters and you can call Service Canada on the 1-800 number on this form. 
http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eforms/forms/sc-isp-3000a(2015-02-05)e.pdf


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

dreadful65 said:


> One cannot go to a service Canada bureau when one lives outside Canada. Right?
> I was hoping someone who've applied recently would share the info here and answer my questions.
> Thank you.


All the forms and most, if not all, of the answers are available on the web sites. You mail the forms to the Service Canada office nearest to your last place of residence in Canada. If you have questions, I'm pretty sure I saw telephone number for out-of country inquiries somewhere on the site.


----------

